# Die Holder with a twist



## 8ntsane (Mar 23, 2012)

Ok, I got bored yesterday.
I had a friend bring in 10 shafts that he wanted the ends threaded about 1 inch 
I normally just single point the threads, but the die seemed to be a better choice.
After the job, I thought, hmmmmm, I need to make up a better setup, and here is what I ended up with.







I allways look to put excisting tools to work, and multitask them.(':biggrin:')  The spider handle is from my Kurt vice, it lays around doing nothing most of the time anyway. (':thinking:')
 I machined up a chunk from the scrap bin to fit the socket, and a hex on the other end for the spider handle. The socket is press fitting in, and the other end I use a spring loaded centre to keep everything on the straight and narrow.(':thumbzup:')

Now I guess I should machine up anothe adapter for the round dies. That will just be anothe scrap bin deal. A hex to fit the socket, and bore the other end to size, and a set screw to hold round dies.
The big spider handle now has a second job.('')


----------



## GlenF (Mar 23, 2012)

Innovative, good job. :thumbzup:


----------



## 12bolts (Mar 23, 2012)

G'day Paul,
Is that just for die nuts?
I havent seen a hex drive die before??

Cheers Phil


----------



## 8ntsane (Mar 23, 2012)

12bolts said:


> G'day Paul,
> Is that just for die nuts?
> I havent seen a hex drive die before??
> 
> Cheers Phil



Phil
I have 2-full die sets that are hex. They are yrs old, but cut nice. The die sets commonly sold these days are round. Being I have american, and metric sets, I figured, why not make a usable holder. Ive allways liked these, no set screws to fiddle with like the round dies. My round die collection has been growing over the yrs, and Im sure one day, the hex dies will be a thing of the past.


----------



## 12bolts (Mar 24, 2012)

8ntsane said:


> ...no set screws to fiddle with like the round dies....



So are they adjustable at all for cutting depth?
Could you post up a pic. I have never heard of them before.

I have die nuts, but they are just for chasing threads, not forming new threads.



Cheers Phil


----------



## nctoxic (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, I didn't realize hex dies were that UNcommon!  I have three sets, two cheapos, and one slightly better Craftsman set, and they are all hex.  Maybe I'd better hang on to them, and buy some more common round ones.
I like your spider handle idea, though.  It gives me ideas.

Tim,,,


----------



## 8ntsane (Mar 24, 2012)

Phil
The type of hex I have are the same as what you have shown. They have no ajustment at all. They work pretty good for cutting new threads. They are harder to start the thread with the hex/ non ajustable type. Thats one of the reasons I made up the holder for them. I can use the tailstock to apply enough pressure to get the thread started, while working the handle. Once the thread is started, they work as well as expected. You cant  get a fit like is possible with a ajustable die. 

Then again, if Im after a percision thread fit, I dont use dies for that anyway. I cut them on the lathe. I only veiw dies good for the quick and dirty jobs, where thread fits with tight tolerance are not required. I commonly use dies as a chaser on excisting threads, but are handy when your thread ends at a shoulder. In that case, the round, ajustable split die is a better choice.


----------



## 12bolts (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok Paul,
Thanks for that.

Cheers Phil


----------

